# 20 years old, just started running, trimming the fat. Advice/motivation desired



## jonajon91 (May 16, 2015)

So it seems that my simple uni life munching on pringles in front of the computer is not doing my body any wonders (pictured bellow). I've never been a very active person, I did plenty of biking, but never any sports. Since uni started last year, this lack of doing anything has only amplified. I'm not looking to become built or buff through lifting or anything, i'd just like to be a little more in shape. Tonight I went on my first little run and to be honest it did not go brilliantly, but i'm sure that will change. 





If I had to guess, I think I ended up walking around two thirds of this distance, it was always fast walking and I was really trying to keep down to a minimum, but it turns out that i'm not too good at this fitness stuff. Also, I forgot to press go on my app, I actually went from the red dot to the shop and back. I think my biggest mistake was that when I was running, I was running to quickly and wearing myself out, on the way back, I kept the speed down to a steady jog and I was able to run/jog all the way home (just). 
Also, I figured that if I ran at night, then no one would see me and that seemed to go quite well. The three things I have learnt tonight are to keep the speed down when running, wear a belt to stop jeans falling down and bring a bottle of water.

*If I did a short run like this every night or any other night, how long would it take for me to notice any difference in either how well i'm running or how that excess belly fat to start shrinking?

I was at a BBQ earlier and had two large bottles of beer, will this have effected my run at all?

Do you guys have any advice on starting running for someone that has no idea?

If I was really struggling, would it be better to stop and rest for a moment or to keep walking?

I've signed up for the London mile thing in June and my brother says that if I try, I should be able to hit six or seven minutes, i'd like to be able to do that for him.
*
This is me now right now (just back from run number one)




I'm also just drinking water around 97% of the time now, pictured in the background. Mainly because my teeth suck, but that's another story.

For anyone interested, this is my pedometer app that I leave running all the time. The app says a good day should yield 10K steps. My average overall is around 7-8K which is not too bad actually.





-------

I'm basically just asking for some feedback, help, information and/or support.


----------



## MemphisHawk (May 17, 2015)

Well, you will not hit 6 or 7 minutes in the London Mile by next month. Your friend is high on every drug at one if he told you that you could go from 11:48/mile to 7 min/mile in 1 month. I think having a good dose of reality will help. You will get much better at running in a short period of time if you keep it up though. Set a baseline of miles per week. Whatever you feel is doable, say 5 miles per week, only increase the distance by about 10% a week. 

Generally you will get better at running distance pretty quick. Faster than your body can keep up with, so the 10% rule helps to avoid any injuries. Since you have never really run before, after a month I would take an entire 7-10 days off. You will get shin splints if you just up and start running your ass off. 

Find some shoes that don't suck ass. They are connecting your feet to the road so spend money on good shoes, don't shortchange yourself. Running shoes also wear out pretty quick. Mine are gone by 400 miles max. Usually 300 for a pair, but I am also 100 kilograms. 

I think running the 1.5 mile run 3 times a week to start is not a bad idea. Do that for a couple of weeks or until you can complete it without stopping. From there you can reassess. 

Losing fat from your body happens across your entire person. You cannot target belly fat. Find a way to ensure your calories in are less than your calories out and you will lose weight. 

Don't try to sprint next time. Try to watch your phone or whatever you have with you and focus on an 11:30 pace the entire time. 

Do a bunch of reading on your own, there is .... tons of good info out there. Good luck!


----------



## MemphisHawk (May 17, 2015)

Oh yeah, drink as much beer as you like, but when you drink beer, your liver stores fat so that it can process the alcohol. Your choice.


----------



## jonajon91 (May 17, 2015)

Cheers, I did some reading last night before I went to bed and there really is a lot of information for me out there. Would it be a good idea to alternate doing this short run one day and doing some biking every other day with a day off every week to make seven days?


----------



## AliceLG (May 18, 2015)

I used to be the quintessential couch potato until I started running last year. Going up 4 flights of stairs to my apartment would get me panting. Take it slow and take your time, don't rush into it and keep in mind that burning fat in a healthy way takes time.

MemphisHawk is 100% correct on his pointers for you. Get good shoes, pace yourself and keep your calories low. I would also add that you should avoid fats as much as possible and go for protein and carbs instead. The key to lose weight is being in a caloric deficit.

A tip that worked great for me when I started running was to talk to myself while on the go. If you don't have the apparently annoying habit of talking to yourself already lol try singing whatever you're listening to while running. It doesn't have to be pitch perfect. The idea here is to find a pace that allows you to talk without losing your breath.

There are a lot of trainings for getting from the couch to a marathon out there. I started with one on my phone that was actually called "CouchTo5K" and then upgraded to the 10K version of it. Those are all interval trainings, which basically mean that you run for some time and walk for some time, alternating between the 2. They got me into it quite fast because the weekly goals were challenging but realistic. Try to look into one of those.


----------



## Winspear (May 18, 2015)

Keep it up  And high intensity interval training is your best friend - doesn't take up much time at all and is highly effective! If that 16 minutes was spent sprinting/resting, it would burn more calories and boost your metabolism for a long time. Granted - it will take some adaption to be able to take repeated intervals without ending up on the floor haha


----------



## asher (May 18, 2015)

I have no commentary other than "how the hell does anyone run in jeans" and "keep it up!"


----------



## jonajon91 (May 19, 2015)

Okay run number two. I ran a lot slower just now and I also did a short walk to warm up, I ran probably around two thirds of the route today and came back the long way because I thought I was doing okay. Still, i'm not under 11 minute miles which sucks, but Ill just keep going.

---edit---

I'm going to start doing proper stretching before and after, I completely forgot about that. Also is this a decent length for a run? I feel like I should be going a minimum of two miles since I've only broken a sweat well onto my way back.

---editedit--- 

Screw it, I know you are supposed to build up like 10% a week, but I think I started too low. Ill do a two mile minimum run tonight and see how that goes.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (May 19, 2015)

Hope you don't end up with shin-splints.

Being non-accustomed to the impact of jogging you better make sure and do all those shin/ankle stretches/exorcises that runners do, especially if this is going to be a several times per week thing. (on hard surfaces like rhoads(go randy!) and sidewalks, even rubber tracks are bad/hard)

I agree with what EE posted about the interval running. When starting it don't sprint quite full-force, maybe between 85-90% speed to begin with.

It doesn't really need to be timed or measured, just wind up to a good hard safe speed and hold it until you feel your form start to go, then walk for just long enough to regain your lungs and/or leg strength. 
Won't take long before the distance covered in the sprints and overall goes way up.

Work different speeds on the sprints on different days. Sometimes do middle-distance speeds and other days do true sprinting.

Now I just need to go take my own advice.


----------



## MemphisHawk (May 19, 2015)

Trust me, you aren't starting too low. You WILL get shin splints and proceed to hate life. If you can't run 1.5 miles without walking then you should stick to the 10% rule for now.


----------



## MemphisHawk (May 19, 2015)

Add some calisthenics on the off days. Can you do 50 push-ups without stopping? You would be surprised with what a little bit of this and that can do to your body


----------



## jonajon91 (May 19, 2015)

Okay, you talked me out of longer runs. Ill keep this rout for a while and see how I do over a few weeks. Time to google some proper stretches.


----------



## asher (May 19, 2015)

If you're going to do static stretching (hold this pose for 30 seconds), make sure you're warmed up first. You can actually _increase_ the risk of injury pushing your muscles like that cold.


----------



## Bevo (May 19, 2015)

As a coach and long term runner I say slow down and take your time, intervals should not even be considered until you have a base of hours/miles.

1, get good shoes but more important get them at a running store, have them check your stride to see how you land. They don't need to be expensive but they have to be right, mine are always last years at less then $100.
2, run easy for now, take lots of breaks so you work up to 1 min run 1 min walk to 3 run to 1 walk.
3, pace is meaningless for now, takeyour time, be consistent 3-4 times a week, find a running club and learn to enjoy.
4, core strength, planks, crunches will keep your back happy.
5, stretch, look up the IT band stretch or runners stretches, this will help you.

Injurys happen to most new runners in the first few weeks, most of the time is from going to far and too fast. 10% a week is how much to increase, 30 min is a goal in 4 weeks.

A great motivation is to sign up for a 5-10k race in three months, another great tool is a group, great social events that make you want to get out.


----------



## jonajon91 (May 19, 2015)

I don't have good shoes for running yet and I have got blisters on my heels now so there will be no run tonight. Ill do the same route tomorrow night, but with complete stretches, warm ups and cool downs ETC.


----------



## Dana (May 19, 2015)

keep up the good work man! gotta start somewhere...
why no more biking?
get on strava, record your stuff. brag.


----------



## jonajon91 (May 19, 2015)

I do really love biking so I looked at my bike earlier and the breaks are completely shot. I go home for the summer next month so I will sort them out there and get biking again.


----------



## Dana (May 19, 2015)

Def man. 
I've been riding like crazy lately. Esp considering running ain't my thang...


----------



## jonajon91 (May 19, 2015)

I can't help but think that riding could be better off. Most of the injuries and stuff that I could get running (blisters, sprains, split shins) would not happen on a bike. I could push a bit harder right?


----------



## Dana (May 19, 2015)

It's all about what you feel more comfortable on. I def enjoy riding a lot. Running... I could care less about. But that's just me. 
I feel like you def push harder when doing an activity you really enjoy, bf it running, swimming, riding etc...
On a bike... Your ass will get sore for the first few rides, until you get used to it. 
A set of padded shorts will take care of most of that.


----------



## Bevo (May 20, 2015)

Dana, are you on my Strava? 

I have some random people following that I don't know.

Biking is great although I had way to much fun and have tendinitis in my knee, taking a few weeks off to heal up.


----------



## Arkeion (May 20, 2015)

I cannot stress enough to you how important it is to:

1. Buy RUNNING SHOES.
2. Stretch EVERY DAMN TIME you finish a run. Stretch your calves for sure, or you'll end up with shin splints, and that is no fun. 

Enjoy it! I love running. Nothing makes me feel better. I'd suggest starting the Couch to 5K program. There's an excellent mobile app for iPhone and Android.

Edit:
You _can_ avoid shin splints if you stretch well enough. That is something I learned the hard way.

*If I did a short run like this every night or any other night, how long would it take for me to notice any difference in either how well i'm running or how that excess belly fat to start shrinking?*
I lost about 8-10lbs a month running 3 days a week and eating halfass decent. It isn't hard, just don't give up.

*I was at a BBQ earlier and had two large bottles of beer, will this have effected my run at all?*
No.

*Do you guys have any advice on starting running for someone that has no idea?*
See above. And Couch To 5k.

*If I was really struggling, would it be better to stop and rest for a moment or to keep walking?*
Keep walking. Don't speed walk, just walk until you're ready to run again.

*I've signed up for the London mile thing in June and my brother says that if I try, I should be able to hit six or seven minutes, i'd like to be able to do that for him.*
Here's where I'm gonna be brutally honest. You will not, barring a miracle, hit a 6-7 minute mile any time soon being a new runner. But don't let that discourage you. I'd set my sights on beating a 10 minute mile first, then 9:30, and so on. Baby steps! Follow Couch to 5K to a T, and you'll be running miles in no time.

Also, buy some shorts. Running in jeans is a terrible idea. Be ready to buy some baby powder if you continue to run in jeans.


----------



## jonajon91 (May 20, 2015)

Arkeion said:


> *I've signed up for the London mile thing in June and my brother says that if I try, I should be able to hit six or seven minutes, i'd like to be able to do that for him.*
> Here's where I'm gonna be brutally honest. You will not, barring a miracle, hit a 6-7 minute mile any time soon being a new runner. But don't let that discourage you. I'd set my sights on beating a 10 minute mile first, then 9:30, and so on. Baby steps! Follow Couch to 5K to a T, and you'll be running miles in no time.



Yeah I realise now how ridiculous that claim is. Ill just keep going (in shorts) and see how my times change. Ill get some running shoes next time I have some cash on the hip. Thanks for the help.


----------



## jonajon91 (May 20, 2015)

Alright, I found a running buddy  I ran at least 90% of the route today too which is good though the running was a lot slower. I started off with a lengthy walk and (very) light stretching beforehand.







Also, I won't post about every run here from now on, I don't want to clog up the subforum page.

---edit---

Could someone educate me on running shoes before I pull the trigger? I'm running on pavements beside roads so I don't think I need grip for gravel or grass or anything, but then there are different arch types and I am lost.

---editedit---

What are some good stretches for the butt? It does not seem to be doing to well with all this running.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (May 20, 2015)

jonajon91 said:


> What are some good stretches for the butt? It does not seem to be doing to well with all this running.





See "jayda diamonde"!!! 

Just joking 


Just put one foot up on something that's elevated, like a wooden/metal chair, and let your weight slowly sink in. (like where you're almost kissing your own knee, please no tongue action though lol))


----------



## asher (May 20, 2015)

+1: yeah, differently angled variations on toe touching work fairly well, especially one leg at a time


----------



## jonajon91 (May 21, 2015)

House mate had an exercise bike all this time. Ill put in a good amount of time on that every day, but there is not much resistance on it so i'm not sure how much good it will be doing.


----------



## Dana (May 23, 2015)

Bevo said:


> Dana, are you on my Strava?
> 
> I have some random people following that I don't know.
> 
> Biking is great although I had way to much fun and have tendinitis in my knee, taking a few weeks off to heal up.



not that i know of...
you would know, because i use my name. Dana.
if you want to, send me your strava link and ill follow you tho


----------



## Hollowway (May 24, 2015)

The best advice for running shoes is to go to an athletic shoe store and ask them. Not some crappy sports store, but a good shoe one. Look online and read the reviews. 

And if you're trying to lose weight, don't count on running a couple of miles to do it. You really need to alter your diet to lose weight. If you're running 1.7 miles you're likely burning around 150 calories or so. You'd lose more weight just cutting out 2 slices of bread. So, to answer your question about the beer at the BBQ: If you want to lose weight, cut out that beer. And BBQ. Try eating healthier stuff, leave the beer to when you really need it (like a couple times a week), and you'll lose weight pretty quickly. 

Also, I agree that you should do more than just running, if you're up for it. Do some of the conditioning exercises that involve jumping up, down, pushups, etc. 

As for cycling, be careful you don't substitute casual cycling for jogging. The only time you're getting a workout on that bike is when you're pushing down hard on those pedals. Coasting isn't doing anything. So you'll have to ride for way longer than 20 minutes or so to get the same calorie burn. 

And I don't mean to be a jerk, but this is a music forum. There are oodles of sources online to find out about athletic shoes, training regimens, etc. You're better off reading that stuff, and then coming on here to ask us our opinion about certain shoe types, training things, etc., rather than general questions that are only going to result in us telling you to google it.


----------



## jonajon91 (May 24, 2015)

It turns out that one of my housemates had an exercise bike so i've been borrowing that so even when i'm sat at the computer i'm pedaling away. The one problem is that there is not much resistance so I doubt it's doing anything to be honest, still i'm putting in plenty of time on it.


----------



## jonajon91 (Jun 1, 2015)

Update. Finally seem to have gotten some kind of shin injury, it's just a very mild pain on my right leg. I've been doing plenty of other exercises too with the exercise bike, some weights off a friend (10KG long bar thing) and an ab routine from a friend. I'm going to Italy in about 12 hours and the temperatures will be around 25 degrees so I will probably have to dial back my efforts a little. 
The mile race I mentioned in the OP is the day after I get back and i'm very confident that ill run it in under ten minutes, though I would be chuffed with nine and a half. I'm figuring that the atmosphere and everyone there will bring my time down too, plus my running shoes will be here by then.


----------



## jonajon91 (Jun 1, 2015)

I'm going to be without internet for a week or so and something that I completely forgot to ask is what should I eat/drink on the day or the day before the run? I know carbs a few hours before can help with endurance, but this is just one mile so will I need that? Also, i'm not going to drink an energy drink beforehand or anything (have not for a few years now), but would something like a caffeine tablet push me. I'm not really a fan or the idea of cheating myself though so i'm not sure about that. Would it just be best to turn up with a bottle of water and run?


----------



## asher (Jun 1, 2015)

If you start trying to hydrate that morning, it's too late.

You should be regularly drinking a good deal of water, and especially the day or two before.

There have been studies that show that 1-2? cups of coffee lead to better athletic performance in terms of what your muscles can do (man, I'm so technical here ), and while I think that's mostly from the caffeine I'm not sure if there are other coffee-specific compounds that help.


----------



## Entropy Prevails (Jun 2, 2015)

I´ve been through the journey so I can share my knowledge:

1. Nutrition is key. In any kind of body transformation. The more you know about it the better. You should definetely know how many calories you should eat in order to lose weight. The amount of macro nutrients (e.g. proteins, carbs and fats) is also very important. If you lack proteins your body cannot repair the damage that you did to your muscles. Also keep in mind that extreme and unrealistic diets do not work. You need to change your lifestyle forever in order to be successful.

2. At your current physical state, I would recommend cycling or swimming instead of running. Running is very demanding and if your body is not ready you will pay for it. Start slow and get your body in shape before transitioning to running. 

3. Consider going to the gym. It´s worth it. In the process of cutting fat you will lose muscle, it´s anavoidable. But going to the gym will work against that. The people working there mostly know what they´re doing. State your goals and they will work with you. 

Those are some rough points, feel free to pm me if you want more info.


----------



## MemphisHawk (Jun 2, 2015)

Did you ever go buy some nice shoes? The shin splints will get worse. You need to Rest and Ice


----------



## jonajon91 (Jun 3, 2015)

The 'shin splints' were gone within twelve hours so I think they might not have been proper shin splints. In putting plenty of time onthe exercise bike despite not having a lot of resistance. I also read through the page linked on /fit/ which was absolutely brilliant. As far as hydration goes, anything that is not alcohol is water now and has even for a few months.


----------



## jonajon91 (Jun 14, 2015)

Well today was race day and I have to say I really quite enjoyed it. My goal was to run it in under ten minutes, but I ran it in 8:47, i'm guessing that was a mix of the atmosphere and the running shoes (yes I finally bought some). I actually think I could have shaved a bit off the time since I paced my self a lot for the first three quarters and sped up in the last section, but I should have either sped up more or sped up sooner. Either way, i'm quite happy with it all. My brother says the next step is five kilometers which is about three miles.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Jun 14, 2015)

Nicely done, a 5K is approximately 3.1 miles and is a fairly common race (at least it's more common that the 1 mile is Stateside).


----------



## AdenM (Jun 21, 2015)

Good work so far dude. I was kind of in the same boat as you - after I stopped playing sports in highschool, I gained about 30-35 pounds, culminating at 200 lbs after a concussion in college - really sucked, and I was really depressed, considering I had been 140 up until senior year, and fit as .... (had a 4:42 mile time.) I had been spinning my wheels at bodybuilding programs in the gym for 2-3 years as well, and was basically distance running (3-4 mi 5-6 days a week) and not watching how I ate. Basically, I came out of my depression, I've picked up powerlifting, and have been doing HIIT cardio 3 times a week, and have been counting my macros and eating at a caloric deficit - I've seen amazing strength gains, have dropped about 24 lbs so far, looking to cut down to about 165 - 170 (I'm 5'9). I feel way better about myself, and way more in shape. Those things are alot to pick up right away, but I'd recommend slowly increasing your distance and time ran (endurance), calculating your TDEE and eating below it, and as you transition into the gym, start to transition into interval training as well. It will help you cut fat much faster than endurance running. I hope the personal anecdote helps, you can only do what works for you. Biggest thing that I've taken away is that motivation is fleeting - think about playing guitar, you might not be always driven to or have time to play everyday; however, if you are dedicated and practice, you can train determination. Set goals for your runs and lifts, or what you want your new physique to allow you to do. Hopeful to see everything turn out well for you 

Edit: Second what Hollowway said, there are lots of different resources for you to try out across the internet. Def. some awesome subreddits for this sort of thing.


----------



## ctgblue (Jun 24, 2015)

Entropy Prevails said:


> I´ve been through the journey so I can share my knowledge:
> 
> 1. Nutrition is key. In any kind of body transformation. The more you know about it the better. You should definetely know how many calories you should eat in order to lose weight. The amount of macro nutrients (e.g. proteins, carbs and fats) is also very important. If you lack proteins your body cannot repair the damage that you did to your muscles. Also keep in mind that extreme and unrealistic diets do not work. You need to change your lifestyle forever in order to be successful.
> 
> ...



I will second this and add to it.

If you want to lose FAT, and KEEP it off, you need to add in strength training.
Every pound of muscle burns betwee 30-50 calories per day, depending on activity level. You know what else burns calories, NOTHING (well keeping yourself alive, but that's just necessity).

Also, when people drop calories and increase exercise (not strength training related, like just cardio) your body gets to a point where it believes it is starving. Since the only thing that burns calories is muscle, it tries to eat the muscle tissue as fuel to prevent "dying". So when people come out of their "diet and cardio" routine, if they lost say 30 pounds, they are generally 10 -15 pound of muscle lighter, so they burn 300-750 LESS calories per day. So they can rebound unless they stay on a "diet".
So: strength train and eat enough darn protein to maintain muscle while trying to burn fat.

Also, I never read how big you are. I am 6 foot 2 inches and 105-110 kg (230-240lbs).
When you are my size, proper shoes are absolutely critical, as are proper insoles if you have ANY foot issues. As said, go to a "RUNNING STORE" and have them analyze your gait and fit you to the right shoes. Then, after they've raped you on your first pair (good running shoes are expensive for a reason) shop online for the last years and comparable models from other manufacturers. Save money on the follow up pairs.
I run in Saucony Triumph on road surfaces, but use Hoka OneOne Stinsons for trails. Both are seriously padded in the heels as I am a heel striker.

So, eat for your goals, protein is key to saving muscle, strength train, keep muscle on, buy good shoes, they'll save your feet and your shins.

Lift 2-3 days per week, run 2-3 days per week. You didn't get out of shape in a month, don't expect to get in shape in a month.


----------



## jonajon91 (Jun 27, 2015)

Another update. My phone broke a while back so I had no motivation to run with no music, this was just before the mile race in London and since then I have been easing back into it, at the moment i'm doing daily runs of around two miles to varying degrees of success depending on heat or if I have eaten ETC (though always well under 10 minute miles), also managed to get a running buddy now i'm home so we'll see how that goes. I've also started doing crunches and planks and the sort, I hear they can work wonders on your posture and i'm starting to put time in on the exercise bike. I've also taken your advice and bought some dumbbells to use when i'm just at the computer.
I also just took the 'before' photo which was more difficult than I expected, I hope this could be the start of a nice transformation. 

Sorry for the waffley self centered post, but it's good to type it out I think.


----------



## jonajon91 (Jul 1, 2015)

Hahaha!
Bask in my genius!







Just downloaded the video clip and chopped it up, I shuffle this playlist and ill run for ever baby!


----------

